# Raspberries preserves--Uses for



## expatgirl (May 28, 2006)

Please, I was given a quart-sized jar of home-made raspberry preserves that are wonderful but hubby and I don't eat much toast-------ANY recipes, especially sauces, topppings, marinades, desserts, etc.,  that will help us use them up before they go bad???  If not, thanks for checking this post out.


----------



## AllenOK (May 28, 2006)

Spread them onto pancakes, waffles, and french toast?


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2006)

Chocolate raspberry layer cake.


----------



## dollop (May 28, 2006)

RASPBERRY SQUARES
2 sticks unsalted butter
1 1/2 C. sugar (divided)
2 1/2 C. flour, sifted
1/4 t. salt
2 egg yolks
1 10 oz. jar seedless raspberry jam or jelly 
4 egg whites
2 cups finely chopped walnuts

Cream together the butter,yolks, and 1/2 C.sugar. 
Add flour and knead with fingers. 
Pat dough into a greased 15 1/2 by 10 1/2 by 1 in. Jelly Roll pan.
Bake at 350* 15-20 minutes until lightly browned.
Remove from oven and spread with jam/jelly.
Beat egg whites until stiff. 
Fold in remaining 1 C. sugar and nuts. 
Gently spread on top of jam/jelly. 
Bake for 25 minutes. 
Cut into bars while still warm

You could do Linzer Tart or Linzer Cookies.

I also swirl jams into ice cream pie, brownies, cheesecake, plain yogurt and oatmeal.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 28, 2006)

Spoon some into a bowl, add a bit of flour and powdered sugar until you can roll them into a ball.  Place in freezer until firm.  Remove and dip them into melted dark chocolate.  Remove with a fork to allow excess hcocolate to drip ovv and place on parchment or waxed paper to cool.  Now you have raspeberry truffles.

A truly sensational flavor is to spread the raspberry preserves on top of a Three Muskateers bar and consume in little bites.  Absolute heaven.

Use in pastries.  Spread on top of cheescake.  Swirl into softened ice cream and refreeze.  Use as an ice-cream topping in a bannana split.  Press through a fine mesh seive and add to vinagar and oil to make a raspberry vinagarette salad dressing.  Mix with cheery pie filling and use in a pie.  Add to cooked oatmaeal or farina.  Use in cobbler or fruit crisp.  Eat on graham crackers.  Add to hot cocoa drink, or milkshake/malt.  Add to herbal tea.

Roll out bread dough, and spread over the raw dough.  Jelly roll the filling inside and bake.

Hope these ideas will tickle your creative side and spur you on to think of your own great uses for raspberry preserves.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (May 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention the classic Linzer Torte.


----------



## licia (May 28, 2006)

This entire thread has my mouth watering.  I enjoy raspberry preserves on anything at all - english muffins, toast, biscuits, pastry, you name it! Oh, and with peanut butter on a sandwich with a glass of milk. I guess you can tell there isn't a recipe I wouldn't enjoy them on.


----------



## Caine (May 28, 2006)

You could easily use raspberry preserves instead of strawberry to accompany your monte cristo sandwiches.


----------



## Claire (May 28, 2006)

Hubby and I don't eat much in the way of sweets, period.  When I'm given jams, jellies and preserves, though, Ifind uses for them.  If all else fails, they make great sugar replacements in soy-based marinades.  Just take a teriyaki type recipe, and add spoonfuls of the preserves instead of sugar.  Yumm.  Also use as a ham glaze.


----------



## dollop (May 29, 2006)

Add a "dollop"  on top of Brie, cream cheese, etc. to add a wonderful counterpoint of flavor as an appetizer.


----------



## amber (May 29, 2006)

The recipe that Dollop posted is what I was going to suggest.  It is delicious!


----------



## Swann (May 29, 2006)

Lucky you! A whole qt of raspberry jam. It will keep in the refrig for months. 
Mix it in milk and ice cream for a shake. There are so many recipes to use berry jams that can be subbed for each other. How about a raspberry margarita? A frozen raspberry daiquiri? Sounds like a summer pleaser to me.


----------



## mish (May 29, 2006)

First thing that came to mind - thumbprint cookies. Sandwich cookies, made with sugar cookie dough and the raspberry jam in the center. A salmon dish with a raspberry sauce.  Mix it with some cream cheese and use as a spread on bagels.


----------



## expatgirl (May 29, 2006)

Dear Raspberrie preserves affecionados!!

"Sposiba" (Russian for " Many thanks") for all of your suggestions/recipes for what do with my wonderful gift that I don't want to see a penicillin  strain eventually breed on.  What great ideas-------even googled on what a linzer torte was and a monte christo sandwich---yum!!!   And Goodweed of the North you take the prize for most ideas----again many thanks again to all of your postings. I definitely will try them and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Piccolina (May 30, 2006)

I love raspberries, yum-yum (feel free to send some of the excess preserves my way ). One idea is to blend the preserves with fresh fruit and use it between your layers of sponge/cake in a trifle. Another is to place as much as you like in a tortilla wrap with some plain cream cheese, roll  the wrap with the ends tucked in and gentle cook in a frying pan with a little butter or Pam spray until the outside is just lightly bronwed (only flip once, or you risk having the very runny filling leak out). Sprinkle with a little cocoa powder or icing sugar and serve warm.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

First of all if it is properly made preserve it's not going bad anytime soon. I have some in the cupboard for 3-4 years now. 
Now as far as use, leave it alone and don't use it until you, G-d forbid, get sick, well maybe like a cold or a flue. Then make it full bodied hot tea using just preserve, no sugar or actual teas added. Get into bed under the blanket drink a big cup of it, you will feel 100 times better in the morning. Big time fewer reducers, no need for Tylenol. That is pretty much the only reason I keep that preserve away from kids, otherwise it would long gone. Raspberry has an amassing healing power.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Just now saw your response, are in Russia, is it why you use Russian for thank you? Oh, by the way, it is Spasibo, but that is minor detail.
Well, if in fact you are in Russia and have been given Russian made preserve it’s good for ever and it is the best in the cold Russian winter for colds. Save it.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2006)

Another thought - blintzes - cottage cheese, egg, and raspberries - or cheese and a raspberry topping with sour cream.  YUM!


----------



## BigJim (May 30, 2006)

*Raspberry preserves uses*

Hello Expatgirl:
this is bigjim, I think if you and your husband don`t eat jams and jellies that
much, what I would do is put half of it in a freezer container and put it in the
freezer. Then I would break out my blender, drop in a banana, egg, about
2 cups full of ice cream, a touch of cinnamon, and filler up on the milk. Makes
a great shake to get you going in the morning. its quick and easy. And its
one of my favorite ice cream topping. I have a weeny dog buster that just
loves it. It also goes good if you add some to your BBq sauces or meatloaf.
that it for me. take care and god bless. enjoy your problem.....


----------



## abjcooking (May 30, 2006)

Raspberry-Oatmeal Bars

The recipe calls for seedless jam, but I'm not sure if it would make a difference or not.

1 package 2-layer-size yellow or white cake mix
2 1/2 cups quick-cooking rolled oats
3/4 cup butter, melted
1 12oz. jar raspberry jam, seeless
1 T. water

Grease a 13x9x2 inch baking pan and set aside.

In a very large bowl, stir together cake mix and the rolled oats; stir in melted butter until mixture is crumbly.  Press 1/2 of the crumb mixture evenly into the prepared pan.  In a small bowl, comine the jam or preserves and the water.  Spread the jam over crust to sithin 1/2 inch of the edges.  Sprinkle the remaining crumb mixture evenly over the top.  Bake at 375 for 20 minutes to 25 minutes until golden brown.  Cool on wire rack and cut into bars.


----------

